# whats the chance of my eggs gettin to blastocyst stage



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning 

me and my husband are contplainting doing blastocyct and was wondering if any one new what the chances were that my eggs would reach blastocyst and your success story's. 

Me: 21years old no fertility problems but got a high AMH level of 38.5 
DH: vasectomy reversal didn't work got to do ivf/icsi hormone levels are all normal so should defiantly get some good sperm 
and were doing egg sharing 

Many thanks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Rose, 
going to blast will only be offered if the embryologist thinks the chances are high and they wont really know until day 2/3 hun. We went to blast first time round, ended up going from 9 high quality embies to 0 blasts on day 5, had to wait till day 6 and got a 5BB hatching blast put back, we did get BFP but sadly it wasnt to be....we dont have to go to blast anymore as we didnt get successful results last time but it was definately worth a go.
The positive is that if they make it to blast they are more likely to stick as it shows they are strong but dont be worried if you dont get the offer to go to blast, the embie people know what they doing and can advise you best. Tonnes of luck heading your way   hope you get your dream


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello xxx

thanks you for the information. 
am i right in thinking that if you eggs dont go to blast at day 5 your eggs would never have gone to blast in you body if you had them put back in day 3 ? xxx

Fingers crossed that this year will be your year xxxx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi Rose....

There is research that shows that if an embryo doesn't make it to blast, then it wouldn't have survived in your body.

I have a friend who is an Embryologist and she says that going to Blast is a brilliant tool for them as if you have a good number of embryos at the same stage of development at Day 3 or a number of embryos with no clear front runner by then, that by pushing to Day 5/6 the embryos that have survived to that stage are the strongest. 

The cons are that you tend to lose embryos between days 3 and 5 and also run the risk of having nothing to transfer if all the embryos perish and possibly nothing to freeze. A lot of clinics tend to do a day 3 transfer for this reason. 

As you are so young, blast may also be a good option for you as you can choose to have Single Embryo Transfer and have a high chance of a BFP with a singleton rather than having 2 day 3 embryos put back and risking twins. 

Ultimately you have to take each step at a time....it all depends on how many eggs you get, how many fertilise and what quality/stage they are at day 3. You have to be guided by the Embryologist as they are the ones that can see the embryos and are the experts. If you want to push to blast then tell them that is what you would like to do so that they are aware of it. 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

many thanks for you reply i will defently consult my clinic when it comes to it   just tryin to get clear pic of things befor hand im funny like that   i sorta need to no everything hehehe xxxxx all hopes and wishes with you


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi ladies, just been reading your posts and was wondeing if you know if it costs more to blast x


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

We paid an extra £365 to go to blast xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

were paying an extra £500 with lwc for blast xxxx


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

I didnt pay any extra but I was an egg sharer so not sure if that would have made a difference.

Blast is a good guide of the quality of your embryos but not set in stone...the lab can never fully copy the natural environment which is why (i think) only the strong ones survive if ya get what I mean  

Good luck with it all and keep us posted


----------

